# Anyone know a decent insurance broker?



## Suhail (Jun 30, 2001)

I've finally decided to ditch the Integra Type R and go for a GTR R33 but am having my dream scuppered by the nightmare insurance quotes (I want to make sure I can get a reasonable quote before buying one). I'm 25, live in south London and have 2 yrs NCB, clean licence, no accidents but the cheapest quote I've had is £3300 (Tesco and Privilege). I've tried every other company I can think of (Adrian Flux, Hyperformance, Admiral, A-Plan, CIS,.....) and half will not even touch an import. So I'm now hoping someone knows something I don't and can lead me to an insurance broker who can quote me something nearer £2000.


----------



## Joss (Jun 27, 2001)

*Insurance*

I use PJ Insurance brokers www.pjinsurancebrokers.co.uk in Weybridge (01932) 852225 and insure with Norwich Union.

They ended up the cheapest for me (who sounds similar to yourself)

It's the NCB that's the killer.


----------



## Suhail (Jun 30, 2001)

Cheers Joss, I'll give em a shot tomorrow.


----------



## Suhail (Jun 30, 2001)

Thx guys for help. I tried both PJInsurance and OPI - both came back with quotes from Norwich Union circa £3500 so looks like Privilege/Tesco still have the best deal for me. Its got to be the fact that I've only got 2yrs NCB thats keeping the price high. Otherwise i live in a medium risk area, am getting qoutes on a car with cat1 alarm and rac trackstar fitted. fyi am getting quotes upto a £1000 cheaper for a UK spec car so import car insurance def has a premium. so i can either get a 95/96 import R33 circa 18k-20k or hunt around for a cheap UK spec car.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

*quotes*

Hi Suhail,

I got my insurance with Direct line online. They were the cheapest for me.

I got a quote of £1200 but had to have a tracker plus a cat 2 immobiliser minimum.

They didn't even twitch when I told them it was an import, it seems a lot of the bigger companies have realised how much money they are doing themselves out of by not covering imports....

Not too sure how they'll deal with mods though, I dare say I'll find out soon enough.:smokin: 

The R33 GTR I bought had a tracker anyway so I just got it reactivated then got a cat 1 alarm fitted.

I am 27 with full protected NCD.

good luck
Steve


----------



## ernie (Jul 3, 2001)

Just though I would let you guys know 

I just re insured my skyline GTS

5 NCB
3 Points
No Accidents
South West London

With A-Plan for £1200 with £700 excess

Best i could get, tried privilege, tesco, adrian flux, norwich union, bennets

Its not good  my insurance used to be £700 a year


----------



## R777MTD (Jun 28, 2001)

*hey guys be happy my insurance is the highest*

I'm 23, now have 2 ncb but have got 2 writeoffs and was banned just over a year ago for 6months having accumulated 18 points! my car is insured for £65K and i paid £4700. i have been with my broker since i was 18 when he insured me with turbo subaru impreza. he will try and beat any quote especially if you quote my name, but it only works for the GB cars. i know this is no help to most of you out there but here is his number for what it is worth 01622752222, ask for Adam. see you soon at a future meet.


----------

